# Renseignement Mac os X



## starwars102 (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour
ont vient de me donner un performa 5400/180 avec 136 mo de ram 15GO hdd et je vais avoir une carte crescendo G3 400Mhz. Quel os me conseillez vous ? On ma parlé de os X tiger ou panther quelle difference.  Il y a aussi deux port usb et si j'achete une clé usb wifi va t elle bien fonctionner. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Lamar (31 Juillet 2005)

Salut

tu peux aller sur le site Apple pour voir la compatibilité de ton ordi :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/upgrade/requirements.html

Pour Tiger (mais aussi pour Panther) il va falloir acheter de la ram.

Nicolas


----------



## nato kino (1 Août 2005)

Tiger il ne faut pas y compter, Panther non plus... Jaguar ce n'est même pas certain. Le meilleur système pour cette configuration reste Mac Os 9.1 

Voir ce qu'en dit Sonnet sur son site. Même son de cloche chez le distributeur Apacabar.


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

merci pour vos reponse, et pour le wifi pensez vous que sa va marcher avec une clé usb. Merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Un peu chaud-bouillant tout ca... Un performat c'est trop vieux ! 

En plus il faut FireWire integre, ca risque de pas trop fonctionner...


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

dommage car comme il n'y a qu'un port pci je peut mettre que carte usb ou une carte reseau et comme la freebox ne fonctionne pas en usb pour les mac j'avais espoir de garder ma carte usb qui peut toujours servir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Pour pouvoir installer Tiger, il faut minimum un G3 mais pas n'importe lequel !!! Tous les G3 ne savent pas fonctionner avec Tiger :
- Pour les "Beiges", tu oublies,
- En dessous de 400 Mhz tu oublies,
- Sans minimum 256 MB de RAM, on oublie,
- Sans FireWire integre, on oublie aussi...

Egalement, avoir de preference un lecteur DVD sur la machine, sinon le programme d'echange de media chez Apple court jusqu'au mois de Decembre


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

et mac os x panther ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Sur un Performa, ca n'est pas tres faisable...


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

ou sinon je reste avec os 9.2


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

et pour le wifi avec clé usb ?

même avec une carte crescendo G3 ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Faut voir sur la boite du dongle si c'est compatible avec ton appareil et ta version de Mac OS  normallement tout est detaille 

Si tu n'as plus rien de tout ca, regarde donc sur le site du constructeur


----------



## nato kino (1 Août 2005)

starwars102 a dit:
			
		

> et mac os x panther ?



Non plus, je te l'ai dit plus haut - pas de Tiger ni de Panther.
Jaguar à la rigueur, mais ce n'est pas certain. Sonnet ne le préconise pas en tout cas, bien que jaguar tournait sur mon G3 (beige)333 Mhz... Mais ce n'était pas très fiable, malgré plus de 700 Mo de ram, la carte graphique étant _trop légère_ pour l'affichage de Mac Os X, et le bus devait aussi manquer de _patate_.


----------



## Guido (1 Août 2005)

starwars102 a dit:
			
		

> dommage car comme il n'y a qu'un port pci je peut mettre que carte usb ou une carte reseau et comme la freebox ne fonctionne pas en usb pour les mac j'avais espoir de garder ma carte usb qui peut toujours servir.


Non. 
Tu peux bénéficier d'un port ethernet sans utiliser le port PCI. Il te faut une carte comslot. Voir http://www.jurassicmac.com/article.php3?id_article=21 J'y ai décrit des cartes mères de 5200 et 5400. Donc, tu peux avoir une carte usb sur le port PCI et l'ethernet sur le comslot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

starwars102 a dit:
			
		

> dommage car comme il n'y a qu'un port pci je peut mettre que carte usb ou une carte reseau et comme la freebox ne fonctionne pas en usb pour les mac j'avais espoir de garder ma carte usb qui peut toujours servir.



NAN ! Mon 5500 à une carte ethernet sur le port ComSlot II (à la place du modem interne), et une carte 2 ports USB + 2 ports Firewire sur le port PCI.

Par contre, tu es condamné à Mac OS 9.2.2 maximum, car la carte Sonnet Crescendo L2 ne fonctionnera pas si tu met Mac OS X, ce qui serait dommage.

Pour la RAM, en plus, tu ne pourra pas l'augmenter, elle est déjà au maximum.


----------



## Guido (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! Mon 5500 à une carte ethernet sur le port ComSlot II (à la place du modem interne), et une carte 2 ports USB + 2 ports Firewire sur le port PCI.


Hé ! 
Peux tu me dire les extentions (et leur version) que tu as installé pour faire fonctionner une carte USB/Firewire. Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la mienne, pourtant officiellement Mac/PC.


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2005)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Hé !
> Peux tu me dire les extentions (et leur version) que tu as installé pour faire fonctionner une carte USB/Firewire. Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la mienne, pourtant officiellement Mac/PC.



normallement, il ne faut rien de plus que le 9.1 pour faire tourner une carte firewire/usb sur un 5500...


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2005)

tiens, je n'ai pas encore essayé d'installer tiger sur mon powercomputing...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> normallement, il ne faut rien de plus que le 9.1 pour faire tourner une carte firewire/usb sur un 5500...


Exact. Toutefois, il faut savoir que nombre de 5500 avaient un port PCI déficient. La carte actuellement utilisée sur mon 5500/275 ne fonctionnait pas sur mon précédent 5500/225.


----------



## starwars102 (1 Août 2005)

ont ma donné une carte ethernet pci netgear FA311 mais pas de driver pour Mac os. Mon mac ne le reconné pas (j'ai plus l'habitude des pc) vous savez ou je peux trouvers les drivers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

starwars102 a dit:
			
		

> ont ma donné une carte ethernet pci netgear FA311 mais pas de driver pour Mac os. Mon mac ne le reconné pas (j'ai plus l'habitude des pc) vous savez ou je peux trouvers les drivers.



A priori, le meilleur endroit me semble être le site de NetGear C'est à dire ici.


----------

